# Amazon Prime Day Audio



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I just scanned the speaker and receiver offerings by Amazon and all are out of my price range.$2,500 phono turntables, $3,000 CD players, $4,500 Stereo amplifiers -- the list goes on.
Speaker prices also run quite high. For example, subwoofers as high as $2500, floor standing speakers as high as $3500 each, bookshelf speakers for $8,000 a pair. The list goes on. :astonished:


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Stuff only Mr. Bezos can afford. I fired Amazon long ago.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I got five free books from Amazon on Prime Day. Usually it's one a month.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cholly said:


> I just scanned the speaker and receiver offerings by Amazon and all are out of my price range.$2,500 phono turntables, $3,000 CD players, $4,500 Stereo amplifiers -- the list goes on.
> Speaker prices also run quite high. For example, subwoofers as high as $2500, floor standing speakers as high as $3500 each, bookshelf speakers for $8,000 a pair. The list goes on. :astonished:


I think $3,000 covers my whole system. 4k TV, Yamaha AVR, Polk Speakers ( 5 ) and my Velodyne Subwoofer.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I started looking the Prime Day offerings and gave up. Too much to process, I was overwhelmed.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Those prices for audio gear are not very high if the gear is mid to high end...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Those prices for audio gear are not very high if the gear is mid to high end...


Said the man from his California mansion. 

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nope not rich and not in a mansion. LOL I just know that the true high end stuff can run over 50k per speaker so....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Nope not rich and not in a mansion. LOL I just know that the true high end stuff can run over 50k per speaker so....


Must sound wonderful at those prices. Can't imagine spending that much on audio equipment.

Rich


----------

